# A few old ones from Colombia



## davholla (Jun 21, 2017)

Monkey Grasshopper



IMG_7974monkeygrasshopper by davholla2002, on Flickr
Paramastax poecilosoma, there are so many different colour grasshoppers in Colombia it is amazing
Landcrab



IMG_9353landcrab by davholla2002, on Flickr

I guess this breeds in fresh water because of the distance from the sea

I think this might be a horsefly



IMG_9321flyuncropped by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC (Jun 21, 2017)

That grasshopper is very weird but cool!


----------



## Rubi15 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice to see things from my homeland


----------



## davholla (Jul 10, 2017)

Rubi15 said:


> Nice to see things from my homeland


It is an amazing country for wildlife.


----------

